# Bucks get hot with Delfino as starter



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Since Carlos Delfino returned to the Milwaukee Bucks' starting lineup on Jan. 20, the team has won eight of 12 games.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/84427972.html

Let's hope it keeps working.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey, if it helps us win, I'm all for it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He has been playing well, his jumper has been going and thats what you need. The more d's have to worry about Delfino the more freedom jennings andbogut get


----------

